# Wind and a Muzzleloader bullet....



## BUCK50 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hey all 

This will be my first year doing the ML hunt and I finally got out to shoot my new TC Triumph (Which I loved) and got it down to about a 4 1/2" Group...(Open Site)The problem is that it was 6" to the right. 

The evening i was at the range there was a steady wind (Left To Right). It was not a real Strong wind but Steady..... 

I was not sure if a ML bullet is effected more by wind than a standard rifle bullet so I left it there thought I would pick your brains on it. 

I am planning to go back up this weekend to fine tune it... So Any help would be appreciated. 


Thanks


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

What bullet and charge are you shooting?


----------



## BUCK50 (Sep 8, 2007)

I am shooting 270gr powebelt platinum with 2 pyrodex 50gr pellets(100gr) and a remington 209 primers


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Range	Elevation	Velocity	Energy	ETA	Drop	Max Y	10mph Wind Deflect
0 yds	-1.50 in	1790 fps	1921 fpe	0.000 sec	0.00 in	-1.50 in	-0.00 in
25 yds	0.05 in	1714 fps	1761 fpe	0.043 sec	0.36 in	-0.51 in	0.23 in
50 yds	0.84 in	1640 fps	1613 fpe	0.088 sec	1.46 in	-0.22 in	0.79 in
75 yds	0.84 in	1569 fps	1476 fpe	0.135 sec	3.37 in	0.29 in	1.63 in
100 yds	-0.00 in	1500 fps	1348 fpe	0.183 sec	6.11 in	1.03 in	2.74 in
125 yds	-1.85 in	1435 fps	1234 fpe	0.234 sec	9.86 in	2.07 in	4.38 in
150 yds	-4.77 in	1374 fps	1131 fpe	0.288 sec	14.69 in	3.43 in	6.45 in



These should roughly be your ballistics with the load you described with a 100 yard zero. If the wind was blowing less than 10 miles per hour, you might need to move it left. If it was stiffer than that, you may be okay. I would get out and shoot again just to be sure.


----------



## BUCK50 (Sep 8, 2007)

Where were you able to get those Numbers? What is the formula to figure it out. 

Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Ballistic Software. There are a lot of free versions on line. Pointblank is one that comes to mind. Do a google and you should be able to find it. All you need to figure out ballistics with the software is the caliber of bullet, weight in grains, muzzle velocity, and the Ballistic coeffecient of the bullet. I knew you were shooting a 270 gr .50 cal bullet. Powerbelt's website listed the BC of that bullet at .220. Also the muzzle velocity from 100 gr of powder at 1790 fps. Plug it all in and wal la. However, you should never rely on the figures as gospel truth. There are too many other variables that come into play, ie..temperature, humidity, elevation, barrel length etc. Just use them as a proximity and rough guide. Nothing beats getting out and shooting in all kinds of conditions to truly understand what your load does.

Good shooting

NHS


----------

